# DinoMan's 12 Gallon Long Shell Dweller Tank



## DinoManDraves79 (Aug 1, 2014)

Been a while since I've kept fish, but I've decided to get back into the hobby. I have lots of experience with freshwater and a little bit of experience with saltwater, and due to circumstances, I had to tear down all of my tanks. I've kept lots of New world Cichlids with no problems and have managed a nano-reef before, albeit with some trial and error.

I've decided a tank of shell dwellers will be perfect for my current circumstances. I've quite excited to finally start up a tank again. Knowing the territorial nature of shellies, I decided to get a tank with a lot of floor-space. I ordered a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon frameless aquarium-

The dimensions are 35.4″ x 8.3″ x 9.4″, giving me quite a bit of space for a 12 gallon. I plan to create a corner with several rocks and line the rest of the aquarium with substrate and escargot shells. I'll plan to adjust the water chemistry to the needs of the cichlids. I will also be ordering a thin 3D background for this aquarium-
http://www.atg-scape.com/en/32-dark-thin-background

I ordered a Eheim Jager 75 watt for the heater, and an Eheim 2211 Classic for the filter. I'm hoping both of these are sufficient for my needs. Lighting will be provided by a 24" Current USA LED fixture.

I think I am going to start with 6 Neolamprologus multifasciatus, though I'm open to other shell-dwellers. I'm assuming this is a fine bioload for this aquarium, however, I don't trust my judgement, having never kept shellies before.

Is it practical to keep a small rock-dweller in this aquarium alongside the multies? I was thinking a single Julidochromis transcriptus might be an option, hopefully sticking to the rocks.

It'll be a few weeks before this build occurs, however, I'll hopefully be able to figure out before. Does my plan sound good so far?

Thanks guys. :fish:


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

honestly given the tank size id stick to multies and maybe get some plants to go on the rocks, (java ferns anubias etc) after all that you might be able to find a smaller aussy rainbow to use as a sort of dither (its what im doing in a larger tank) with multies its a colony situation so piles of shells or even a substrate of shells only is what works. as they breed each generation will help the newer batchs and so forth. its really neat to watch and once they get going you can expect a lot of excitement.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

This is kind of a cool shaped tank. I've looked at them a couple of times. Agree with Anthrax that multies only might be the way to go, as I just don't know if you have enough vertical space to create appropriate rockpiles for rockdwellers like Julies. I think even the dwarf rainbows might be a bit cramped, but they'd be worth a try. I like the plants suggestion. Great potential for this tank to look cool. I'd still put the rocks in at one end, just wouldn't add the Julie.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

if you REALLY must have something else you MIGHT be able to squeeze a pair of juli ornatus in with a pair of brevis. brevis dont seem to take nearly as much floor space as other shellies, in either case id introduce the shellies first and once they get settled in add in the rock for the rock dwellers. you could also look at maybe getting a hard water dither fish. i personally have been looking at some of the smaller australian rainbows, furcatas for instance stay under 2'' and have a nice splash of color. they are like mbuna and will require more females then males but it might be something worth looking at.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

That tank is too shallow for dither fish, but has a large footprint for the size. A single Comp/Calvus could provide fry control, or a smalle Julie pair could work.


----------

